# How is the footballer's surname "Promes" pronounced?



## LoveVanPersie

Is it /proːˈmɛs/ or /prɔˈmɛs/? I think I have heard both pronunciations? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Anyone could help? Thanks


----------



## Terwexel

Hello,  

This surname is by no means exclusively Dutch. However, I've personally always  heard it pronounced with a long 'o'. So as in the first one of your suggestions, I think.

But it could easily be that the short 'o' can also be heard. We have for instance the word "promenade' (I don't know the phonetic spelling) which is often pronounced with a short 'o'.at least in the Netherlands.  I don't know  why this difference exists. Maybe someone else does.


----------



## Peterdg

First of all, I have never heard of this man so I don't know how is name is pronounced.


Terwexel said:


> We have for instance the word "promenade' (I don't know the phonetic spelling) which is often pronounced with a short 'o'.at least in the Netherlands.


And in Belgium too.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

I have found his pronunciation on YouTube "*Blessuretijd met Memphis Depay en Quincy Promes | ZAPPSPORT*" (0:07)!
Is it /oː / or /ɔ/? It sounds short?


----------



## Terwexel

I can't tell, to be honest. One needs more instances where he pronounces his last name. It sounds like somewhere in between short and long.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Wikipedia says "Weakly stressed long vowels may also be shortened without any significant reduction in vowel quality. For example, _politie_ (phonemically /poːˈlitsi/) may be pronounced [poˈli(t)si], [pəˈli(t)si] or even [ˈpli(t)si]."
Do you think it is a case of it?


----------



## Terwexel

So the weakly stressed long 'o' becomes a schwa or dissappears. But it doesn't become a short 'o'. In the video his pronounciation of the 'o' isn't  a schwa I think.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Do you think it is /o/, which are perhaps between /oː/ and /ɔ/?


----------



## Terwexel

I've listened to it again. It sounds like a long 'o' to me now. Maybe pronounced  a bit 'in the back of his mouth' (I don't know the appropriate term). I'm not familar enough with phonetics to confidently answer your specific  question.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Thanks for all your answers!


----------



## bamia

It is a long O but the second syllable ('mes') is stressed.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

bamia said:


> It is a long O but the second syllable ('mes') is stressed.


Is _Boadu _also stressed on the _u_?


----------



## bamia

LoveVanPersie said:


> Is _Boadu _also stressed on the _u_?



Most Dutch football commentators do seem to pronounce it that way.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Thank you bamia!


----------



## bamia

You're welcome! Bear in mind that Dutch football commentators are infamous for botching foreign surnames (El Jebli comes to mind) so their pronunciation of Boadu isn't necessarily correct.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

I have found his pronunciations on 2 YouTube videos but I have some difficulty identify the pronunciations:
_De Toekomst van Oranje #20: Myron Boadu Is Een Fenomeen! _(at the beginning)
_Myron Boadu is blij met de commentaren na zijn eerste doelpunt _(at 0:24)

It sounds to me /boːəˈdu/ with _a _pronounced /ə/ and stress on _u_?
What about the pronunciation of _Myron_? Is it /ˈmɑjrɔn/ or /ˈmaːjrɔn/ with _o _pronounced /ɔ/ I think? And is there a /ə/ before _r_?
Thanks for your helping again bamia!


----------

